

The Feel of Scala - bleakgadfly
http://www.parleys.com/#st=5&id=10

======
mquander
Perhaps the "next-gen e-learning platform" should load in less than twenty
seconds and present a simple, non-interactive video and slideshow in such a
way that I can use more than a sixth of my browser window looking at it, and
without autoplaying. Then maybe I would acquire some learnings.

------
ukdm
Just a warning that this autoplays with very loud audio so you might want to
mute before clicking, adjust the volume control (bottom left) and then unmute.

